# My '57 Columbia project...



## mickeyc (Nov 12, 2018)

Trying to figure out what I need to get to finish it...not that I'm close to that yet.  Bought yesterday.  Torn down completely now. 
Looking online, cannot find another example of a '57 Good Year Hi-Way Patrol springer (Columbia) with a chain guard marked "Deluxe Columbia".  Also, would like to find what is correct rack and if it had a tank.  Found the attached photos of supposed '57 Hi-Way Patrol bikes (neither of which have the chain guard that I have), but wondering if either has the correct rack or tank?
Any input greatly appreciated!

My project, as bought..




One style tank and rack...



Another style tank and rack...




Also need this shoulder bolt, washer and nut for the springer front end.


----------



## mickeyc (Nov 15, 2018)

Found the bolt.....


----------



## the tinker (Nov 15, 2018)

I am building a rat-rod out of a Columbia. It had a springer on it and the frame looks like yours. Make another stencil out of paper and mail it to me. I'll compare it to my tank, I'll bet this style tank will fit too.


----------



## mickeyc (Nov 16, 2018)

That tank would fit but it's for an earlier model, '51, '52. (see photos).  If a nice patina'd maroon one like that came along I would certainly grab it for the right price though.
I like the Evans-Colson fork look on yours.  Think I commented on this in another thread as I had one of the original Evans bikes with that fork.  
Thanks for the response..
'51 Hi-Way Patrol, note different rack and chain guard as well as tank.


----------

